# Petition against the council removing gifts from children's graves



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello, I lost my IVF daughter Matilda in 2010. Recently I have become involved in a campaign to stop the council forcibly removing gifts from children's graves, including my daughter. i'm head to head with someone who is offensive in his language about the graves. I'm trying to raise awareness of the need to treat grieving parents with compassion, which should be a no brainer really. Please, if you have a minute, please sign this petition and share if you can. I want to show them that bereaved parents still have a nice. Also, if you're in the Yorkshire area, I'll be live of Radio York tomorrow morning at eight with the councillor in question.

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/scarborough-council-allow-flexibility-of-rules-over-what-is-permitted-on-children-s-graves

Sending ove and light and compassionxxx

wendy

**post approved by Tony**


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Signed - Im sorry you are having to go through this and I hope everyone else who sees it can sign it too  xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Also signed.  So sorry and sending  
Turiax


----------



## WarriorBaby (Nov 26, 2015)

Signed - good luck tomorrow Wendycat X


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Ridiculous
Signed
All the best


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------

